# wireless problem, please help



## dp_pan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, anyone:
I have a problem, I have no IP from my wireless router when I use dhclient(8), the error message is:

```
wlan1: no link .....wlan1: Trying to associate with 00:00:00:00:00:00 (SSID='2.4GHz' freq=2462 MHz)
wlan1: Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00
wlan1: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:00:00:00:00:00 completed [id=1 id_str=]
got link
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```
My wireless card is

```
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205>
```

My wireless router is Netgear genie WNDR3700v4. My OS version is 10.1.

Does anybody know this problem, and how to fix it?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2015)

This, 00:00:00:00:00:00, is not a valid MAC address. Did you edit the post or is this really the MAC address that's shown?


----------



## dp_pan (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, I have edit the MAC  address


----------

